# Jim Henderson (trm) Won The Rat Rod Build Off!!!



## mickeyc (Aug 25, 2016)

Congrats Jim!!!

Coolest bike.


Mike


----------



## catfish (Aug 25, 2016)

Lets see some photos!


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 25, 2016)

Go to ratrodbikes.com

Mike


----------



## Jarod24 (Aug 25, 2016)

catfish said:


> Lets see some photos!


----------



## bricycle (Aug 25, 2016)

Glad he won, such a kool item


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 25, 2016)

Congrats Jim! a first class guy with mad skills. V/r Shawn


----------



## mike j (Aug 25, 2016)

I'll say, extremely well thought out design , execution, and perfectly patina'd to boot. How could that bike not win, big congrats.


----------



## TRM (Aug 26, 2016)

Thanks guys! I've built several of these TRM convertibles now and this is easily my favorite. I love the art deco era of styling!


----------



## mickeyc (Aug 27, 2016)

Everyone digs mine....

Mike


----------



## jd56 (Aug 27, 2016)

Of course he did [emoji102] 

Sent from my SM-N920V using Tapatalk


----------



## azbug-i (Sep 6, 2016)

That bike is so rad


----------



## Robertriley (Sep 6, 2016)

Great lines!


----------



## jimbo53 (Dec 14, 2016)

Well deserved-I could vote for more that one, but only voted for one, the Deco-Luxe out of total respect for Jim's vision, fab skills and execution. It's my computer wallpaper, so every time I turn on the 'puter, I'm inspired!


----------



## bikecrazy (Dec 14, 2016)

Well done!


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 14, 2016)

Got to see this one in person, super bike.


----------



## TRM (Dec 16, 2016)

Thanks again to everyone for such nice comments! You all know how to make a guy feel honored.


----------



## kermit (Dec 16, 2016)

Holy crap!!!! Need a cigarette after looking at all them.............


----------

